# Beim Webserver Speicherplatz vergeben? ^^



## Isaacon (18. Dezember 2006)

Ja und da bin ich schon wieder xD
grad das eine Problem gelöst kommt die nächste Frage xD

Ist es möglich wenn zum Beispiel ein freund ein wenig Speicherplatz haben will das so zu regeln das er nur 20 mb oder 10 mb bekommt?


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. Dezember 2006)

Wenn Du eine Antwort möchtest, solltest Du vielleicht auch mehr Informationen angeben.
Es ist z. B. mit einem Root-Server ohne weiteres möglich mit dem Quota-System zu arbeiten, wenn der Kernel dies unterstützt. Oder man sorgt dafür, das der FTP-Server nur das Hochladen bis zu einer bestimmten Grad erlaubt. Problem: Hierbei ließe sich schummeln, wenn man ein php-uploadscript benutzt.

Ist es ein normaler Webspace bietet der Anbieter vielleicht ein solches System an, es gibt es ganz wenige Ausnahmen, wo man das selbst einstellen kann.


----------



## Isaacon (20. Dezember 2006)

Hehe ähm nein :-( 

Das ist mein eigener Server der läuft auf meinem rechner..ich möchte lediglich nur Speicherplatz vergeben...falls des überhaupt möglich ist..


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. Dezember 2006)

Mann ... wenn man Dir nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen müßte, könnte man Dir vielleicht sogar helfen .... ;-]


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!


Isaacon hat gesagt.:


> Das ist mein eigener Server der läuft auf meinem rechner..


Dann hat Neuro Dir ja schon das passende Stichwort genannt..... Quota (oder auch "Disk Quota" genannt).

Ich habe mir Quota vor langer Zeit, rein aus Neugier, mal unter Eisfair angesehen.
Dort habe ich den Speicherplatz der Home-Verzeichnisse der Benutzer begrenzt.
Anschliessend noch bei den Benutzern ein "public_html" Verzeichnis angelegt und in Apache eingebunden..... und zu guterletzt noch einen FTP-Zugang für die "public_html" Verzeichnisse eingerichtet.
Mit anderen Worten: ich habe Webspace mit (z.b.) 10 MB Speicherplatz eingerichtet.

Ob Du die "public_html" Verzeichnisse nun mit mod_userdir als quasi "normale" Unterverzeichnisse von der Domain (http://www.domain.de/~Benutzername) oder lieber mittels mod_vhost_alias (<VirtualHost>-Directive) eine Subdomain (http://Benutzername.domain.de) einrichtest, bleibt ganz alleine Dir überlassen. 

Die Geschichte liesse sich zwar sicherlich auch auf andere Verzeichnisse anwenden, aber warum nicht gleich mehrere Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Isaacon (21. Dezember 2006)

Woher bekomme ich dieses Quota?


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. Dezember 2006)

Isaacon hat gesagt.:


> Woher bekomme ich dieses Quota?


Da ich immer noch nicht weiß welches Betriebsystem Du verwendest ... keine Ahnung?

Info:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_Quota
(will heißen, bei Linux ist es von Haus aus dabei)

http://www.microsoft.com/resources/...ocs/en-us/nt_diskquota_overview.mspx?mfr=true
http://www.microsoft.com/resources/...gndefaultlimitwarningtonewusers.mspx?mfr=true
(Und so geht es bei Windows XP)

Und die letzten beiden Links, hat mir google gespendet


----------



## Dr Dau (21. Dezember 2006)

Quota bekommst Du auch bei Aldi..... liegt meisst in einem dieser Wühltische rum.
Wenn Du es nicht findest, dann frage einfach einen der Mitarbeiter..... kann nämlich auch sein dass der betreffende Wühltisch grad im Lager steht.


Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:


> Und die letzten beiden Links, hat mir google gespendet


Den ersten Link spuckt Google aber auch aus..... sogar "ziemlich weit oben".


----------

